# my supermodel goat ?



## peachick (Sep 21, 2011)

So  getting ready for this weekends goat show  Elvira got a makeover 
I got the camera out to take some photos of her all glammed up and she starts doing all the supermodel poses for me  LOL
Really!  

Like the look back over the shoulder pose  



DSC_0040 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

and she used trees and rocks as props!



DSC_0021 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0026 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0039 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

She even laid down for the centerfold!



DSC_0081 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

and she posed for some awesome close ups...



DSC_0022 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


LOL  seriously.  I love taking photos of my animals...  but this particular photo session was probably my favorite ever!  I took around 60 photos....  here is the whole set.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1gnature/sets/72157627591538051/with/6166960361/


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 21, 2011)

What gorgeous goat! She really does look like the caprine equivalent of a supermodel.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 21, 2011)

She does look beautiful!  

What kind of camera do you have?  Your pics are always awesome.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 21, 2011)

What a beautiful goat. I love the pictures. True Super model. What kind of goat is it?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 21, 2011)

Those are really nice pics!! You should submit them for the BYH calendar too.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 21, 2011)

That girl is going to make the calendar for sure!!

She is a beauty, I've never seen one like her, she must be a rare goatie!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## peachick (Sep 21, 2011)

My camera is a nikon D5000
I really love it.  I dont know much about cameras to be honest...  but this one does  what I need it to do.

My goat is a Miniature Silky Fainting Goat.  

Thanks guys, for letting me show her off....  and yes,  these are entered in the calendar thread.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 21, 2011)

And here I thought I had a chance at making the calendar, and then SUPER MODEL shows up.  

(just kiddin'... )  Best of luck to you and she, and at the show as well.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 21, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And here I thought I had a chance at making the calendar, and then SUPER MODEL shows up.
> 
> (just kiddin'... )  Best of luck to you and she, and at the show as well.


LMAO!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 21, 2011)

She is beautiful!  Best wishes for this weekends show!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 21, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And here I thought I had a chance at making the calendar, and then SUPER MODEL shows up.
> 
> (just kiddin'... )  Best of luck to you and she, and at the show as well.


----------



## peachick (Sep 21, 2011)

hey Roll...  there are 12 months  (last I checked)  I think that baby in your profile pick should be on one of em!


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful goat! Nice photography too!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah baby! work it, work that camera!   She know's she's beautiful.  One of my goats has a Cindy Crawford beauty mark but she's nowhere as glamorous as Ms. Elvira.


----------



## elevan (Sep 21, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful Girl.  Wishing you luck at the show!


----------



## peachick (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks ya'll   and Elvira thanks you too.

I'll  post about the show when I get back.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 24, 2011)

My husband and kids did consession stand duty at the fairgrounds today for some cattle thing going on. 

He calls me up and tells me I am missing the goat show.  He says, " I don't know what the heck they are using those things for, they sure are strange looking." As soon as he says that I realize who is there.  I had already stayed home and planned to just be lazy.

  I could have been there to watch.  He took the car and I don't have transportation.


----------



## peachick (Sep 26, 2011)

ohh  He was the one making us all hungry!
the smell of the grill actually helped mask the buck smell that was getting pretty strong by the end of the day.  So tell hubby  Thank you 
Yea  they are different little goats, for sure.  Tell him they are used for making us smile ....  and they are really good at it!

Elvira won Grand Champion Junior Doe....
her daughter Ivy won second place in a very large 3-6 month old class  
and  I came home with a new buckling 

It was a great weekend




goatshowSept2011 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0003 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations on the wins.  They are some pretty goats.


----------



## Dapplepony (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice goats! I have Two Boers named Millie and her daughter is Mandie. I just love them dang goats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 27, 2011)

My 10 yr old son said, "they were there having a dress-up contest."  so did you dress-up your goats?   Something about a goat and chicken and little red riding hood.  


I told my husband that I think they are just for fun.     He looked confussed when I said that. He is one of those people that feel all animals should earn a living on a farm.  

Glad you had a good time.  the goats look great.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the Great Showing!  Also good luck with your new buckling.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations!  Cute new boy!


----------



## peachick (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you guys.......yes  we also had a costume contest.
I had a skunk costume on little 4 month old Ivy and she won 2nd place!
it was adorable...  Im still waiting for people to send me pics of it.

I understand about the earn a living concept  My hubby agrees.  However, considering these goats sell for $500 - $1000 Id say they earn their keep. 
my hubby knew I was bringing home that new  buckling,  but of course he had to fuss about it anyway.  I just smile and listen


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your awards and your new buckling!  They sure are pretty animals.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your wins and on your new buckling. Beautiful.


----------

